# Found throw bag below Narrows on Clear Creek



## WhiteChocolate

where you find it at? i think mine fell out of the boat, i will call you.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

you didnt have to be such a dick on the phone, i thought the narrows was below the playpark. we should meet up in the playpark and i will throw some ends in yur face.


----------



## caspermike

hey wankster don't you have some low head dams to paddle through?


----------



## WhiteChocolate

yeah, i have a new slide on the radar, its called your momas stinky ass curtains, it's right next to a trailer park. i will name the drop slap your mike's momas beef curtains


----------



## CGM

Seriously, when did the surfer/gangster attitude get into kayaking. It wasn't even your throwbag, and you have the balls to call and claim it? And then insult me verbally, and threaten me when I told you it clearly wasn't yours? Thankfully, the rightful owner did call, and will soon have the throwbag back in his possession.
Just when you thought it was safe to put your number on the Buzz, a real D-Bag shows up and calls you.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

whatev, i am over your attitude with me. come down to golden sometime and we will see whats up


----------



## CGM

WhiteChocolate said:


> whatev, i am over your attitude with me. come down to golden sometime and we will see whats up


My attitude?? You call me demanding a throwbag that isn't even yours, and then tell me to fuck myself, and threaten to find me and beat my ass, and you tell me you're over my attitude? And now you are publicly calling me out to come "see whats up"??
Wow.


----------



## caspermike

ahah whitechocolatte anybody who thinks he's gangeter and lives in colorado need to boot them self in the balls and get out of the trailor park. my mom house was on the otherside of town, lights must have been off cause you had her confused with your aunt who is now 2 months prego. incest whitechocolatte... golden huh i might be through the area this weekend and if i see anybody rolling witha oldtown and a walmart blow up ill beat there ass cause more than likely its your wankster ass. 


whitechocoooooolattteeeee....
im sure the river god will beat your ass enough especially for lying about the throwbag. i can't believe you even called chris asking for the bag..... your actions are clear tool.


----------



## caspermike

whitechocolatte on google.com


----------



## WhiteChocolate

you guys wouldn't last 5 minutes in my neighborhood. you prolly drive some hybrid yuppy car with rainbow pride stickers, take that shit to saint elsewhere.

Debonnaire with flair, 
I scare, wear and tear without a care. 
Runnin' shit as if I was a mayor. 
But I ain't no politician, no competition, 
Sendin' all opposition to see a mortician. 


what....


----------



## freexbiker

Careful! He might rap at you again!!


----------



## Grif

WhiteChocolate you wouldn't last 5 seconds in my holler!

Pull up your pants or I'll whip you with this here hickory switch!


----------



## Nathan

I expected Vanilla Ice lyrics


----------



## caspermike

youre just a ****, not another tony romo
a big waste of space,u have jiz on your face
so wipe that chin, we know were youve been.
better learn some class, karma will beat your ass.

whitechocolate you couldn't last 5 minutes outside of civilization.


----------



## crane

if you want we are going down lower clear creek this afternoon. i would be more than happy to take you down it. c'mon it will be fun. i'll even let you rap in the car.


----------



## freexbiker

CGM said:


> Seriously, when did the surfer/gangster attitude get into kayaking.quote]
> Good point. It seems as though Whitechocolate would be a good boogie boarder considering his attitude. Most kayakers I know don't call someone about a lost throw bag they didn't even lose!
> Kinda disappointing


----------



## WhiteChocolate

i got flow like don perignon, 
cartwheel in your face, best bring some mace
your momma can lick my balls while i bow stalls
got to get up outta here, your lyrics is queers


----------



## caspermike

WhiteChocolate said:


> i got flow like don perignon,
> cartwheel in your face, best bring some mace
> your momma can lick my balls while i bow stalls
> got to get up outta here, your lyrics is queers


AHAH Learn to rhyme first. but its alright you think you can boat like youthink you can rap! ahah you are more pathetic than whisltegirl


----------



## Randaddy

What can I say, White Chocolate is gay
He loves to blow men again and again
He tries to steal gear because he's a queer
He once stuck a paddle half way up his rear!


----------



## grandyoso

I can't wait to hear Grif's rhyme. Kick It Schlitzzzzzz style Booooooy...


----------

